# 4GB Ram Windows XP



## TobiMontana (11. November 2008)

Hallo,

Grade festgestellt dass Windows XP SP3 anstatt meiner 4GB nur 3,25 anzeigt.

Mir kam vorher schonmal zu Ohren, dass dem so ist, aber Leisten die Rams dann auch nur 3,25? bzw. greifen Spiele und Anwedungen dann nur auf 3,25 GB zurück?

Oder ist dass sowieso egal da unter XP sogut wie keine Anwendung soviel Ram braucht?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

mfg

Tobi


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

es werden bei 32 bit nur 4000 MB unterstützt und wenn du 4x1024 Mb rein machst wird nur 3,25 angezeigt

du brauchst eine 64bit version um 4 GB zu nutzten


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2008)

Da ist halt der Adressraum zuende, so dass nicht mehr adressiert werden kann, dagegen hilft nur ein 64bit WIndows.


----------



## TobiMontana (11. November 2008)

ok danke!

edit: hat sich durch Stefan Paynes Post erledigt!

dann muss ich wohl leider ein neues Betriebssystem kaufen


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2008)

das lohnt überhaupt nicht,  extra wegen 4 GB Ram auf ein 64 Bit System , 
wenn man bei 32 Bit ca. 3.2 GB nutzten kann , das reicht doch .
die arbeits kann man sich sparen ,
lohen würde das bei 6 oder 8 GB aber kein Mensch braucht so viel Ram im PC !


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

da hat er recht das wird nichts bringen
da bau lieber einen 2GB ,1Gb ,512Mb, 256mb ram rein dann hast du das maximale was 32 bit im realen schaft


----------



## TobiMontana (11. November 2008)

aso na dann... naja ich lass es erstmal so hab ja keine probleme damit!

Leistungsmäßig stimmt ja alles...


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> da hat er recht das wird nichts bringen
> da bau lieber einen 2GB ,1Gb ,512Mb, 256mb ram rein dann hast du das maximale was 32 bit im realen schaft



naja die 4 GB stören ja nicht und wenn man z.b. noch ein 
2. OS installiert  eines Tages installiert,  loder mal ein Live Linux   64 Bit  das sich 
ins Ram kopiert profitiert man doch wieder etwas davon wenn man das so  lässt , 
ch würde das so lassen, mein PC hat auch 4 GB Ram,ich habe den so gekauft , allerdings ein 32 Bit Vista dabei ,das macht doch nichts .


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

Ich bin auch nutze von WinXp 32bit und hatte mir mal die selbe Frage gestellt.

Und was wäre jetzt eigentlich besser: Auf 64bit XP umsteigen oder auf Vista?

Auch wegen der CPU-Architektur usw. Hatte gehört das Win Xp 64 nicht so verbreitet ist und es Probleme mit jeglichen Geräten geben kann.

Wie sieht es da mit Vista 64 bit aus? Weil ich würde mir dann nächstes Jahr gerne 4GB Ram reinklatschen. Wäre da ein Umstieg auf 32bitVista oder 64bit Vista besser?

Möchte ja auch das meine CPU voll genutzt wird. Nicht nur der Arbeitsspeicher. Von Direct X 10 mal abgesehen...


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

Extra ein OS zu kaufen lohnt nicht.
XP x64 ist alles andere als ausgereift und es gibt kaum Treiber...
Ich selber hab Vista x64


----------



## amdintel (12. November 2008)

kann ich nur zustimmen, 
es macht einfach keinen Sinn wegen 4 GB extra auf Vista 64, das Problem ist noch, Treiber das ist schon und heute noch für Vista 32 ein Problem und mit 64 Bit bestimmt  nicht besser , wo zu also braucht man so viel Ram 4 oder 10 GB im PC ?  das Ärgernis ist immer das gleiche, das Windows trotzdem immer  wieder auslagert, an Temp Files z.b. -> es bringt einfach nicht,
und schneller ist 64 Bit Vista auch nicht, ich hatte das installiert   vor einem Jahr, also bei meinem netten Lidl PC ist ein mal eine 32 und eine 64 Bit Vista Version dabei,  mich hatte das mal gereist 64 Bit zu nehmen , war aber Einschuss in den Ofen, alles  wurde zwar unterstützt bis auf das Modem  und schneller war es auf keinem Fall.

Irgendwie kann man sich die Frage stellen, was soll das eigentlich ein 64 Bit OS ?
Also für einen reinen Server betrieb  wenn man da mehrere Zugänge hat, nehme die Profis eh eine kostenlose 64 Bit Linux Vers. statt Windows .


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

he was treiber probelme hat man bei selbst gebauten rechner fast nie 
ich habe nie Problem gehabt oft hat vista die treiber selber gefunden oder hatte sie schon dabei

aber wenn man sich ein lidl ding kauft ist das klar


----------



## amdintel (12. November 2008)

Deine Sachkennts hast du die bei Aldi gekauft,
ich versuche dir das mal zu erklären :
das Modem ist ein handelsübliches Motorola SM56 , wo für es vor einem Jahr noch keine 64 Bit Modem Treiber gab, was heißt das ich mit dem PC nicht ins Internet konnte wenn Vista 64 drauf war und was heißt das kein autom.  Update möglich war , das ein zigste was bei dem MB gesperrt ist , ist CPU OC, alles andere  ist offen,
ein PC mit 3 Jahren Vor Ort Services so wie mit einer netten Haupauge 4000 ,  sonst noch Fragen ?
was hat das also mit Lidl bez. Traga zu tun, wenn die Hersteller keine  64 Bit Treiber Vista Treiber hatten ?


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

darum kauft man sich nicht so ein mül also ich hatte nie Probleme mit hardware in sachen vista oder 64bit    

auserdem sucht man vor den umstieg treiber wenn man kann 
und vista hat viele treiber mit dabei auch ohne internet


----------



## amdintel (12. November 2008)

ist ja auch klar das zu keine Probleme hast, dein PC kann ja nichts,  
außer das du damit ins Internet gehst,  
und noch ein mal: es war vor einem Jahr so, das es für das Handelsübliche Modem keine 64 Bit Treiber gab,
und natürlich hatte Vista da einen Vista Standard Treiber 64 Bit  genommen  nur  können  diese MS   32/64 Bit Modem Standard Treiber alle  KEINE   Voce Unterstützung  vom Modem nutzten falls  du überhaupt  weist was das ist "Voce Unterstützung  " ???? 
ich benutzte nämlich meinen PC u.a auch zum telefonieren und Fax direkt ins Festnetz ohne lästige Umwege  so richtig schön mit Headset     und so einen PC würde ich heute 
sogar noch ein mal kaufen , allerdings mit aktuellerer CPU/RAM.
so und weil wir schon mal dabei sind, der  kann locker bis zu 8  oder 10 GB Ram  waren das , nur macht so viel Ram überhaupt keinen Sinn, für was ? Windows lagert trotzdem immer fleißig aus und um so größer dann der SWP File wird um so langsamer wird wieder Windows .


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2008)

Naja, wenn der Speicher und die 64bit wirklich nichts bringen...

Aber wegen DirectX10 und neuen Games wird man irgendwann ja fast gezwungen umzusteigen. Spätestens dann wenn Xp nicht mehr supported wird. Aber das wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

wenn das produkt sehr oft verkauft wurde sind sie da schneller aber so wie es scheint war es kein teil was oft verkauft wurde 
und vor einen jahr also am ca am 12.11.2007 hattest du noch ein modem oh mann da kann man sehen das du immer in der zeit hinter hängst 

und meine computer nutze ich auch für viele 
Desktop: Als Router , Gaming , Multimedia , Internet , Chat , HD , 
Notebook : Office , Gaming , Filme , Internet , Chat , bildbearbeitung , und HD 

und du meinst ich habe meine kenntnisse ausm aldi 
und bist doch bestimmt 14 hast keine freund und nur deinen PC 
und darum schreibst du solche langen poste

und ich glaube deiner kann nichts wenn du ihn nicht einmal in die signatur machst


----------



## CentaX (12. November 2008)

Wie wärs wenn ihr hier mal einfach SACHLICH bleibt ohne probiert, den anderen fertigzumachen?!
@ghettohomie: So etwas muss echt nich sein... ich könnt jetzt natürlich auch ankommen und sagen, dass meiner länger ist, inwiefern hilft uns das in diesem Thread weiter?!

@Topic: 64 bit haben sehr wohl ihre Daseinsberechtigung, am liebsten sollte alles schon auf 64bit laufen - dann würden die Treiberprogrammierer wenigstens auch mal mehr für 64 bit anpassen -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> das lohnt überhaupt nicht,  extra wegen 4 GB Ram auf ein 64 Bit System


Doch, lohnt sich, denn bei einem 64bit System kann auch der Speicher der im System sitzt, *wirklich genutzt werden*, bei einem 32bit System, dank Adressraumfragmentierung und ähnlichen 'Features', ist nicht ganz klar, wieviel denn nun wirklich genutzt werden kann.

_Habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt, warum Gothic3 beim Speichern nur bei 32bit Systemen abschmiert, nicht aber bei 64bit Systemen?!_


€dit:
amdintel, du verbreitest hier einen FUD über 64bit Systeme und Vista, das ist echt schlimm.
Daher möcht ich dich an dieser Stelle dringend drum bitten, dich zu diesem Umstand nicht weiter zu äußern, bis du dir entsprechendes Wissen angeeignet hast!
Im gegensatz zu dir weiß ich über die Nachteile von 32bit Systemen und das die Programmierer aktuell ziemlich am rudern sind, weil der Adressraum nicht reicht...
Hier hast mal 'nen Blog, von jemanden der etwas mehr weiß denn ich.
Da wird auch erwähnt, das 32bit Anwendungen unter 64bit OS mehr denn 2GiB/Prozess nutzen können, was auch dringend nötig ist, bei einigen...
Und hier noch ein Thread der sich mit dem Thema befasst.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2008)

Also Win Xp32 soll maximal bis 3,25 Gb Ram verwalten. Vista 32 wohl ab 4Gb. Und Vista 64, keine Ahnung.

Das mit dem "auslagern" hat mich auch irritiert. Man sieht doch im Taskmanager--->Systemleistung das vom Kernelspeicher(bei mir ~ 100Mb) 76MB ausgelagert werden. Dazu kommen der "zugesicherte Speicher". Einschließlich aller laufenden Anwendungen und Prozesse. Sind bei mir ~500Mb. Die beiden zusammen ergeben das was vom Gesamtarbeitsspeicher abgezogen wird. Also das passt bei mir ganz gut. Von 2Gb habe noch ca. 1,4 momentan frei. Allerdings wundert mich die Angabe "Systemcache" ein wenig. Da werden 1,5Gb angegeben.

"Auslagerungsdatei" ist nochmal was anderes? 

Bei "Tuneup" kann man so einige Sachen einstellen. Auch den "Memory Optimizer". Oder ob der Speicher bei Bedarf ausgelagert werden soll oder immer.

Für mich sind beim neuen Betriebssystem vor allem die Perfomance und Stabilität wichtig. Also eine gute Mischung. Und ich möchte nicht Linux!


@StefanPayne: Danke für die Links. Muß ich mir mal durchlesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2008)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Also Win Xp32 soll maximal bis 3,25 Gb Ram verwalten. Vista 32 wohl ab 4Gb. Und Vista 64, keine Ahnung.


Nein, die haben alle 4 GiB Adressraum (2³²), davon gehen 512MiB ab (Kernel + PCI Adressraum), davon geht dann auch noch der Grafikspeicher ab, jeglicher sonstiger Speicher (z.B. auf den X-Fis), DLLs müssen rein und jede Komponente (Chipsatz, S-ATA Ports and so on) muss adressiert werden, so dass am Ende von den angezeigten 3,25GiB nicht mehr allu viel über bleibt...



Bidde1bit schrieb:


> "Auslagerungsdatei" ist nochmal was anderes?


Das ist das Teil auf der Festplatte, pagefile.sys (und auch die muss adressiert werden, also in den Adressraum).
Der Athlon 64 hat AFAIR 'nur' 40bit für Hauptspeicher und 48bit für den virtuellen Adressraum.
Klingt nicht soo viel, sind aber 1024GiB, also 1TiB, wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt hab, adressiert weden können 256TiB, das sollte also für ein paar Jährchen reichen...


zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht so recht verstanden hab, was du sagen wolltest.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, die haben alle 4 GiB Adressraum (2³²), davon gehen 512MiB ab (Kernel + PCI Adressraum), davon geht dann auch noch der Grafikspeicher ab, jeglicher sonstiger Speicher (z.B. auf den X-Fis), DLLs müssen rein und jede Komponente (Chipsatz, S-ATA Ports and so on) muss adressiert werden, so dass am Ende von den angezeigten 3,25GiB nicht mehr allu viel über bleibt...


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Xp32 hat genauso viel Adressraum wie die anderen, aber verwaltet weniger Arbeitsspeicher?

Hatte das ja versucht nachzuvollziehen wo der Arbeitsspeicher so hingeht und deswegen bei mir in den Taskmanager geguckt. Auch weil *amdintel* behauptet hat das ja so viel augelagert wird.




> Das ist das Teil auf der Festplatte, pagefile.sys (und auch die muss adressiert werden, also in den Adressraum).


Das habe ich wohl ungefähr verstanden.



> Der Athlon 64 hat AFAIR 'nur' 40bit für Hauptspeicher und 48bit für den virtuellen Adressraum.
> Klingt nicht soo viel, sind aber 1024GiB, also 1TiB, wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt hab, adressiert weden können 256TiB, das sollte also für ein paar Jährchen reichen...


Du redest jetzt von den Datendurchsätzen? Bzw. der Busbreite? 



> zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht so recht verstanden hab, was du sagen wolltest.


Habe ich oben nochmal versucht zu erklären. Ich denke das wir aneinander vorbei geredet haben.


----------



## CentaX (12. November 2008)

> Nein, die haben alle 4 GiB Adressraum (2³²), davon gehen 512MiB ab (Kernel + PCI Adressraum), davon geht dann auch noch der Grafikspeicher ab


Ähm, ich hatte XP x86... dazu X1950 Pro/512mb, HD2900 Pro und HD3870...
Ich hatte IMMER 3,58gb RAM @ Gigabyte P35-DS3P 
Dazu hab ich auch noch ne Abit AirPace WLAN Karte... die hätte ja auch noch was schlucken müssen?!


----------



## amdintel (13. November 2008)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Speicher und die 64bit wirklich nichts bringen...
> 
> Aber wegen DirectX10 und neuen Games wird man irgendwann ja fast gezwungen umzusteigen. Spätestens dann wenn Xp nicht mehr supported wird. Aber das wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern.



also ich habe heute immer noch kein einziges DX 10  Game und für Anwender die nicht gamen mit dem PC,
(die meisten Notebooks sind nicht Game tauglich ) -> zun Beispiel ,  für die ist es völlig egal ob Dx 9 oder DX 10  der PC kann,  auch bei Video und Multi Media Sachen ist es egal ob du DX 9 oder Dx 10 hast .

Denkt mal genau nach, 
kuck die mal genau den Aufbau von Windows  an:
Windows die 32 und die 64 Bit Version 2000/XP Vista ,
jee größer der Ram Speicher ist, desstop größer muss  der Windows Virtuelle Auslagerung  Speicher  sein,
( das ist immer noch wie in der Stein Zeit, Windows 3.11  ),   Windows selber im laufenden betrieb,  schiebt Programm-Teile  und Datei teile oft in den  Virtuelle Speicher hin und her , desso großer also dieser ist,  um so mehr wird das zur System Bremse , weil Windows mehr suchen muss.

Also das mit 4 und mehr Ram , macht 
meiner Meinung vielleicht nur Sinn,  wenn man Linux einsetzt , aber sinnvoll für einen normalen Desktop PC,
oder Notebook sind in der Regel 1 bis 3 GB Ram Speicher mehr braucht kein Mensch .

Win XP sp1 Sp2 Standard Anwendungen 1 GB RAM
Win XP sp1 Sp2 etwas mehr als Standard,  viele Video Sachen  ab 1.5  bis 3 GB RAM 
Vista Sp1 2 bis 3 GB RAM optimal 
Vista Sp1 mit 1 GB reicht noch grade so,  wenn man nicht  all zu viele Programme und große  Datein  parallel immer öffnet  und  bearbeitet . 
Bei all dieser Ram Beispielen macht es auch etwas aus,
wie man Windows selber optimiert hat , etwas Ram Speicher  kann also immer noch einsparen , wenn man Windows Optimal optimiert hat !


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

@ Amdintel 

Du bist mal wieder einer der richtig geilen XP fanboys die Vista über alles hassen und es nur schlecht reden.

Keine Ahnung was du mit deinem Rechner machst, aber 2 GB ram haben mir unter XP schon nicht gereicht! 4 GB unter Vista ist heute normal und für Gaming/Download/Filme/Musik/Chat und evtl 2 - 3 sachen auf einmal sollte man auch schon 4 GB haben!

Wenn man z.b auch noch eine ramdisk erstellt HD fime guckt, gleichzeiting paar Downloads laufen hat und und und.... wird es alles noch viel mehr was man an ram braucht, also ich kann mich mit meinen 8 GB Ram nicht beklagen, für meine zwecke reichen auch 6 GB. Aber Ram ist schön günstig da kan man sich gerne mal was leisten.

Mit der Speicher belegung hast du nur teilweise recht! Bei 4 GB belegt Vista so ca 1.2 GB im Speicher, bei 8 GB sind es bei mir grade so 1.5 ~ GB. 

Also steigt der wert fast gar nicht bis kaum an!

@ Topic:

Wenn du kein großen wert auf z.b DX10 legst und evtl schönere Optic pi pa po dann kannste auch bei XP bleiben! Ich denke 1 - 2 Jahre macht XP noch mit und wird dann auf kurz oder lang sowieso durch Vista / Seven abgelöst. 

Win98 konnte sich auch noch ein paar Jahre halten bis dann alle nach XP gewechselt sind. 

(Und glaubt mir früher haben die leute über XP genau so geredet wie man heute über Vista spricht!)

Alles weitere hat Stefan Payne schon soweit gesagt 

MfG


----------



## amdintel (13. November 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> @ Amdintel
> 
> Du bist mal wieder einer der richtig geilen XP fanboys die Vista über alles hassen und es nur schlecht reden.
> 
> ...



Das XP Ressourcen   sparsamer ist als Vista,
 hat sich selber schon bei Leuten rum gesprochen,
die keine Ahnung von PCs haben !

also das mache ich sogar noch mit 1 GB RAM auf einem XP PC locker mit optimierten Windows , hatte sogar noch einen Video DVB stream  
 ins mp2 Format um coden lassen, nebenbei .
wenn du da damit nicht klar kammst, es soll ja LEute geben, die alles gleich installeren was sie grade in die Finger bekommen und das dann das Windows derartig zugemüllt ist, das der Ram Speiche nicht mehr reicht ist ja kein wunder


----------



## TobiMontana (13. November 2008)

also:

Ich hab damals ja alles mitbekommen bin auch direkt von 98 auf XP gewechselt, ich hab keine vorurteile gegen Vista... ausser dass mir von der Oberfläche nicht gefällt... und mann sich halt nochma 1 -2 h reinarbeiten müsste...

Naja die Vergleiche von DX9 zu 10 sind ja auch minimal also seh ich atm keinen Sinn auf Vista umzusteigen ausser dass es Teuer und Zeitaufwendig ist!


----------



## aXwin (13. November 2008)

Muss Biosman recht geben.
Bei mir war es auch so. XP ist besser als Vista blablabla... So hab ich auch mal drüber gesprochen. Mittlerweile nutze ich Vista 64bit und bin mehr als zufrieden. Mit 4GB Ram läuft es bei mir ziemlich flott und bisher nicht ein einziges Treiber problem gehabt oder sonstiges. Auf meinem Notebook hab ichs jedoch runtergeschmissen da es mir mit 2 GB doch schon ziemlich lahm war.

Meines erachtens kann man bei XP noch bedenkenlos bleiben. Auch wenn man 4GB Ram hat ist es kein Grund auf Vista umzusteigen. Den lesitsungunterschied merkt man nicht. Wem aber Vista Interressiert, Optisch besser gefällt oder einfach Zeit hat zum testen sollte es ruig machen. Vorher aber prüfen ob auch Passende Treiber vorhanden sind 

Nur wenn dein System mit XP zur zeit gut läuft würd ichs auch erstmal lassen. "Never change a running System"


----------



## TobiMontana (13. November 2008)

Treiber Problem 1. M Audio Audiophile 24/96 Soundkarte Problem 2. Viele Musik Programme haben auch Ihre Prob. unter Vista... allerdings weiß ic hdass nur vom hören sagen

aber du hast recht: "Never change a running system".


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Xp32 hat genauso viel Adressraum wie die anderen, aber verwaltet weniger Arbeitsspeicher?


Nein, zeigt es nur anders an als bei Vista...
Man war bei M$ wohl wegen der ganzen Supportanfragen genervt, so dass mans mit dem SP1 geändert hat 

Nutzen können beide gleich viel (bzw wenig) Speicher, bei Vista SP1 wirds nur falsch angezeigt.


Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Hatte das ja versucht nachzuvollziehen wo der Arbeitsspeicher so hingeht und deswegen bei mir in den Taskmanager geguckt. Auch weil *amdintel* behauptet hat das ja so viel augelagert wird.


Naja, erstmal geht der Adressraum flöten, wenn du z.B. nur 3GiB Adressraum über hast, kannst auch nur noch 3GiB davon nutzen.
Hier kommen aber noch Treiber, DLLs und ähnliches rein, so dass dir u.U. Speicher flöten geht, der garnicht belegt ist, wegen des Adressierungsproblems (du siehst, bei 4GiB Speicher reichen 4GiB Adressraum nicht, da bräuchte man mehr!)




Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Du redest jetzt von den Datendurchsätzen? Bzw. der Busbreite?


Nein, von der Anzahl an Informationen, mit denen der Prozessor umgehen kann.

Und das sind bei 32bit Prozessoren 2³², da geht aber auch noch allerhand ab...



amdintel schrieb:


> Das XP Ressourcen   sparsamer ist als Vista,
> hat sich selber schon bei Leuten rum gesprochen,
> die keine Ahnung von PCs haben !


Das ist aber kompletter Unsinn!
Windows Vista benutzt den Speicher, der nicht benutzt wird, als Cache, XP nicht, daher schauts so aus, als ob XP damit sparsamer umgeht, auch wenn das nicht der Fall ist.

Und nur weil sich etwas bei Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, rumgesprochen hat, heißt das nicht, das das auch richtig ist.
Siehe hier auch den vollkrassen Dieselbums und die ganze Argumentation hierbei...


----------



## CentaX (13. November 2008)

@amdintel: Komm, schieb dir wieder DOS rauf, das verbraucht noch weniger RAM... meine Fresse


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> Das XP Ressourcen   sparsamer ist als Vista,
> hat sich selber schon bei Leuten rum gesprochen,
> die keine Ahnung von PCs haben !



Ist klar das XP weniger Ressourcen braucht als Vista.

Aber XP ist auch um längen älter, Vista brauch einfach viel mehr reine Ram leistung im schnitt schnappt sich das OS 1 GB!

Aber Spiele haben vor 6 Jahren auch nur 100 - 200 MB verbraucht, und nehmen sich heute mal gerne 1 - 2 GB vom Speicher, nur da regt sich keiner auf.

Sicherlich könnte Vista was die auslastung des Rams angeht etwas schlanker sein! Und hoffentlich wird sich das beim nächsten OS von MS ändern "bzw es reicht das es nicht mehr wird^^"


----------



## dot (13. November 2008)

Speicher ist fuer die Nutzung da. Wenn ein OS diesen gut verwaltet aber dennoch "viel" benoetigt, dann sehe ich darin kein Problem. Immer noch besser, als wenn Daten oefters von der Festplatte gelesen/geschrieben werden muessen, nur damit es nach einer niedrigen Speichernutzung aussieht


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

@ Dot: Das wollte ich auch noch mit einbringen^^ hab es dann beim tippseln vergessen *G*


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> Wo zu also braucht man so viel Ram 4 oder 10 GB im PC ?


Bearbeiten von Urlabusfotos, Videobearbeitung, einige Spiele hätten durchaus gern 4 GiB und mehr (X3TC, Supreme Commander and many many more)...



amdintel schrieb:


> das Ärgernis ist immer das gleiche, das Windows trotzdem immer  wieder auslagert,


Das Verhalten wurde bei Vista AFAIR geändert.
Bei 2k/XP wars so, das schnell ausgelagert wurde, wie du beschreibst, bei Vista wird der Speicher nicht so schnell geleert, daher 'verbrauchts' auch mehr, hat aber dot schon angemerkt...



amdintel schrieb:


> und schneller ist 64 Bit Vista auch nicht, ich hatte das installiert   vor einem Jahr, also bei meinem netten Lidl PC ist ein mal eine 32 und eine 64 Bit Vista Version dabei,  mich hatte das mal gereist 64 Bit zu nehmen , war aber Einschuss in den Ofen, alles  wurde zwar unterstützt bis auf das Modem  und schneller war es auf keinem Fall.


Natürlich sind 64bit schneller, aber nur wenn du Integer brauchst -> Packprogramme.
Ansonsten hat man immer noch den Vorteil vom adressraum *der garnichts mit dem benötigten/Installierten Hauptspeicher zu tun hat*



amdintel schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann man sich die Frage stellen, was soll das eigentlich ein 64 Bit OS ?


*Was soll man in der heutigen Zeit, wo 4GiB ~40€ kosten, mit einem 32bit OS?!*
_Das ist die Frage, die man sich stellen sollte_



amdintel schrieb:


> Also für einen reinen Server betrieb  wenn man da mehrere Zugänge hat, nehme die Profis eh eine kostenlose 64 Bit Linux Vers. statt Windows .


Wenn du wüsstest, was du schreibst, würdest du wissen, das die Profis eben keine kostenlose Linux Version nehmen sondern eine recht teure Distribution.
Eben weil man sowas wie Support bekommt, wenns mal nicht läuft.
Wobei die meisten Systeme eh von Herstellern kommen...

*der Preis der Software ist halt scheißegal, wenn der Rechner dann mal 'nen Tag nicht läuft, ists wirklich bitter und teuer!*



amdintel schrieb:


> also ich habe heute immer noch kein einziges DX 10  Game und für Anwender die nicht gamen mit dem PC,
> (die meisten Notebooks sind nicht Game tauglich ) -> zun Beispiel ,  für die ist es völlig egal ob Dx 9 oder DX 10  der PC kann,  auch bei Video und Multi Media Sachen ist es egal ob du DX 9 oder Dx 10 hast .


Oh, nett, das du die ganzen Sachen, die Vista so mitbringt, unterschlägst.
z.B. UAC, die neue Oberfläche, Sidebar mit WIdgets...

oder der MPEG2 Codec, den Vista non Business mitbringt...


amdintel schrieb:


> Denkt mal genau nach,
> kuck die mal genau den Aufbau von Windows  an:


Solltest du vielleicht mal machen...



amdintel schrieb:


> Windows die 32 und die 64 Bit Version 2000/XP Vista ,
> jee größer der Ram Speicher ist, desstop größer muss  der Windows Virtuelle Auslagerung  Speicher  sein,


Das ist schlichtweg falsch, es muss nämlich garnichts!
Das es vom System so eingestellt wird, ist eine Sache, aber wenn man hier gescheit ist, stellt mans eh manuell ein.
Nein, man deaktiviert sie nicht, weils dann Probleme gibt, aber 512MiB reicht hier...



amdintel schrieb:


> Also das mit 4 und mehr Ram , macht
> meiner Meinung vielleicht nur Sinn,  wenn man Linux einsetzt , aber sinnvoll für einen normalen Desktop PC,
> oder Notebook sind in der Regel 1 bis 3 GB Ram Speicher mehr braucht kein Mensch .


Sag mal, wo lebst du eigentlich?!
In der Steinzeit?!

Vorallendingen bei DEN Preisen für Speicher...


amdintel schrieb:


> Win XP sp1 Sp2 Standard Anwendungen 1 GB RAM
> Win XP sp1 Sp2 etwas mehr als Standard,  viele Video Sachen  ab 1.5  bis 3 GB RAM
> Vista Sp1 2 bis 3 GB RAM optimal


Und heute ists auch nicht verkehrt 8GiB zu haben, kost ja auch nicht so viel mehr...

Und wo ist das Problem, hier das Board mit 4GiB vollzuhauen??


amdintel schrieb:


> Vista Sp1 mit 1 GB reicht noch grade so,  wenn man nicht  all zu viele Programme und große  Datein  parallel immer öffnet  und  bearbeitet .
> Bei all dieser Ram Beispielen macht es auch etwas aus,
> wie man Windows selber optimiert hat , etwas Ram Speicher  kann also immer noch einsparen , wenn man Windows Optimal optimiert hat !


Da gehen auch 512MiB, aber warum sich mit so wenig zufrieden geben, wenn man auch mehr haben kann?!
Am Geld scheiterts ja eher nicht...

Sorry, aber deine Ansichten sind irgendwie etwas arg seltsam...


----------



## TobiMontana (13. November 2008)

um nochmal aufs thema zu kommen ich brauch schon gut ram!

da einige vstis ne sehr hohe anspruch auf leistung haben was prozi und rams angeht! und natürlich asio aber afür hab ich ja die soundkarte!

hm...


----------



## Biosman (13. November 2008)

Wenn du wirklich mehr als deine 3.2 GB bzw volle 4 GB und in Zukunft noch mehr nutzen willst lege ich dir mal das hier ans Herz:

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

Ich würde Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit nehmen, für 89.90 Euro. Das ist nicht viel! Das schöne es gibt noch einen 20 Euro Gutschein für dieses Jahr  d.h Kannste dir nochmal was schönes zu Weihnachten kaufen und sparst 20 euro ein


----------



## TobiMontana (14. November 2008)

ah ist ja gar nicht so teuer!

sobald es treiber für meine soundkarte für vista gibt und ich weiß dass die ganze software reibugnslos funzt wird gewechselt!


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2008)

Habe mal ne andere Frage zu Windows Vista:


Wie ist das mit den ganzen Diensten und Updates? Ist das so extrem wie bei Xp das das Op ständig zu MS Kontakt aufnimmt?
Kann man das auch über Programme wie "XpAntispy" bzw. "VistaAntispy" abstellen oder "Tune Up"?
Wie ist das mit alten Medien und DRM? Kann ich meine alten selbstgerippten Mp3´s und Videos da problemlos abspielen?

DRM gilt doch nur für neue Medien welche auch DRM integriert haben oder nicht?


Edit: Und wie ist das mit Hardwareaustausch? Habe gehört das Vista da ähnlich OEM ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> sobald es treiber für meine soundkarte für vista gibt und ich weiß dass die ganze software reibugnslos funzt wird gewechselt!


Die gibts!
Kannst einmal die VIA Treiber nehmen, zum anderen auch die Terratec Treiber.

Die M-Audio Revolution hat doch 'nen ENvy24HT drauf, oder??


----------



## TobiMontana (14. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die gibts!
> Kannst einmal die VIA Treiber nehmen, zum anderen auch die Terratec Treiber.
> 
> Die M-Audio Revolution hat doch 'nen ENvy24HT drauf, oder??


 
und mit dem treibern ist alles auch wirklich latenzfrei? 

also bei XP ist das ja so, dass der m audio treiber die lautstärke regelung usw von windows ausser kraft setzt und mann diese m audio control suite hat! 

Dazu ARbeite ich gewohnheitsbedingt nicht mit den neusten Versionen von z.B. FL Studio Adobe Audition... Denke Reaper klappt auf Vista.. 

Nur die Frage ob FL6 und Adobe 1.5 das auch tun!


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bearbeiten von Urlabusfotos, Videobearbeitung, einige Spiele hätten durchaus gern 4 GiB und mehr (X3TC, Supreme Commander and many many more)...


 
das mache ich locker alles mit XP noch mit nur 1 GB RAM,
aber auf der letzten Magazin Ausgabe ist ein gutes Tool,
ich habe das  mal probehalber  bei meinem  Notebook das Vista hat , da Vista optimiert (die Autostart sachen darf f man nicht optimieren) , ich hatte natürlich die optionen für erfahrende User genommen und vorher erst mal das OS als Imgae Backup gesichert falls was schief geht , viele Tools optimieren  Windows nämlich kaputt , 
bis jetzt kann ich sagen, das Vista ist auf dem Book schneller geworden,
die Fenster öffnen schneller, der IE 7 und Windows Mail startet schneller .
PS die Seren Nummer habe ich wegen Copy Recht aus dem Redme text raus gemacht .


----------



## Speed-E (14. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> also:
> Naja die Vergleiche von DX9 zu 10 sind ja auch minimal also seh ich atm keinen Sinn auf Vista umzusteigen ausser dass es Teuer und Zeitaufwendig ist!



Nunja in Zeiten wo ein Betriebssystem (Vista 64 HP deutsch, SB) 72€ kostet (hab ich bezahlt) , es teuer zu nennen ist schon seltsam. Wenn ich mir ansehe das aktuelle Spiele schon ~50€ kosten, ich überlege wie lange ich ein Betriebsystem nutze und wie lange ein Spiel, dann ist das Vista nicht sehr teuer. Oder?

Bislang habe ich gegenüber XP nur Vorteile gehabt. 

Ausserdem ist es bei Folding@Home Ressourcen schonender.  Statt 25% nur noch 2% CPU-Last und der bessere Energiesparmodus ist auch ganz OK.

Letztendlich muss man sich eben informieren und entscheiden ob es einem wert ist umzusteigen. Jedes Betriebssystem hat vor und Nachteile, eine Grundsatzdiskussion deswegen zu führen muss nicht sein. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bearbeiten von Urlabusfotos, Videobearbeitung, einige Spiele hätten durchaus gern 4 GiB und mehr (X3TC, Supreme Commander and many many more)...





amdintel schrieb:


> das mache ich locker alles mit XP noch mit nur 1 GB RAM,



Da hat auch keiner etwas gegen gesagt. Die Frage ist da nur : In welcher Zeit? 

P.S. Ich spiele lieber ohne Nachlade-ruckler 


MfG Speed-E


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

Fakt ist doch: wenn man  XP hat , das XP  etwas  sparsamer ist als Vista 32, 
also man von den  ca. 3.2 GB RAM,  was ein 32 Bit OS nur verwalten  kann 
etwas mehr Ram frei, als  bei Vista 32.


----------



## CentaX (14. November 2008)

Fakt ist auch, dass du ein unbelehrbarer Vista- hasser bist, bei dem die meisten anderen in diesem Thread nur die Augen verdrehen...
*HALLO! In Vista gibts viele Features die es in XP nicht gibt (superfetch!!), die man aber meistens ausschalten kann!!*
Du beschwerst dich sicher auch, dass ein F1- Wagen bei 100km/h auch noch so ewig viel verbraucht. Kleinwagen sind da ja sparsamer... 
Bloß dass der F1- Wagen auch noch deutlich schneller kann. Alles hat seinen Preis...


----------



## jaytech (14. November 2008)

Ich hab mich auch immer gegen Vista gestreubt, aber wenn ich das so lese und vor allem den Preis sehe, dann wirds für mich immer Interessanter. Ich werde mir aber unabhängig von der Entscheidung zu Vista noch weitere 2 GB Ram holen, trotz XP-32, weil der Preis im moment so weit unten ist, dass man da einfach zuschlagen muss und wenn nicht mit Vista ein 64 Bit OS auf die Platte kommt, dann spätestens mit Windows 7.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> und mit dem treibern ist alles auch wirklich latenzfrei?


Musst mal ausprobieren, 
Hier hast mal 'nen Link zu einem Treiber


----------



## TobiMontana (14. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Musst mal ausprobieren,
> Hier hast mal 'nen Link zu einem Treiber


 

öh ich habe diese soundkarte:

M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496 PCI Audio Karte

n Terratec Treiber ? o.O ?


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2008)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Habe mal ne andere Frage zu Windows Vista:
> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit den ganzen Diensten und Updates? Ist das so extrem wie bei Xp das das Op ständig zu MS Kontakt aufnimmt?
> ...


Kann noch jemand meine Fragen beantworten oder sind die hier im Thread Fehl am Platz?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> öh ich habe diese soundkarte:
> 
> M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496 PCI Audio Karte
> 
> n Terratec Treiber ? o.O ?


Achso, die hast du.
ABer ja, der Terratec Treiber geht auch, zumindest ging der M-Audio Treiber mit meiner Terratec.
Allerdings hab ich den Treiber der Revolution genutzt, die den Envy24HT hatte, du hast anscheinend den Envy24 Vanilla.
Der bei Terratec auf den EWS/EWX Modellen und der 6Fire saß...



Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Kann noch jemand meine Fragen beantworten oder sind die hier im Thread Fehl am Platz?


Naja, DRM ist wirklich kein Hindernis, das kommt ja auch nur zum Einsatz, wenn die Medien das gern hätten, von daher kannst du logischerweise jedes DRM freie Zeugs abspielen.

Wie das mit dem nach hause telefonieren ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, dass du ein unbelehrbarer Vista- hasser bist, bei dem die meisten anderen in diesem Thread nur die Augen verdrehen...
> *HALLO! In Vista gibts viele Features die es in XP nicht gibt (superfetch!!), die man aber meistens ausschalten kann!!*
> Du beschwerst dich sicher auch, dass ein F1- Wagen bei 100km/h auch noch so ewig viel verbraucht. Kleinwagen sind da ja sparsamer...
> Bloß dass der F1- Wagen auch noch deutlich schneller kann. Alles hat seinen Preis...



man muss ja nicht immer alles was uns als Neu verkauft wird immer als toll  und gut finden, 
mit dieser Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine !  
Windows XP 32 kann nur bis mal 3.2 und das Neue Vista Sp1 32 Bit auch nicht mehr an Ram verwalten


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> man hätte das ja bei dem 32 Vista so machen sollen,
> dass das OS mehr als 4 GB RAM verwalten kann


Ach, dann erkläre uns doch bitte mal, wie man sowas machen können sollte?!




amdintel schrieb:


> und warum soll so  was z.b. nicht gehen


*Weil es die Hardware nicht kann und es einfach nicht möglich ist!!!*


amdintel schrieb:


> , eine Mischung aus 32 und 64 Bit ? -> so lange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen ist ? nur geht das mit diesem System Kern NT nicht !


Du meinst so einen Müll wie Apple mit OSX auf PowerPC verbrochen hat?!

Und wie schon gesagt, scheinst du nicht gerad jemand zu sein, der weiß, wovon er spricht.
Wie im anderen Thread schonmal angemerkt, wäre es schön, wenn du dich etwas mehr zurückhalten würdest und dich in der Zwischenzeit über die Gegebenheiten und technischen Möglichkeiten informieren würdest...


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> man hätte das ja bei dem 32 Vista so machen sollen,
> dass das OS mehr als 4 GB RAM verwalten kann ,
> und warum soll so  was z.b. nicht gehen , eine Mischung aus 32 und 64 Bit ? -> so lange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen ist ? nur geht das mit diesem System Kern NT nicht !



Mann, jetzt wird sogar mir langsam schwindlig. Warum das absoluter Blödsinn ist, kannst Du hier nachlesen:

Arbeitsspeicher ? Wikipedia

*edit*
Ah, selbst gemerkt und schnell editiert?! Ich würde mich vielleicht kundig machen, *bevor *es als Zitat erscheint!


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

Noch 2 Worte zu PAE:

Das ist ganz ganz großer Müll, der völlig zurecht in der Praxis keine nennenswerte Beachtung fand.
Erstens ists schnarch lahm, zum anderen muss die Software das auch noch unterstützen!!

Das Segmentierter Speicher schon seit einiger Zeit entsorgt wurd, muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen...
Schon vor fast ~15 Jahren, als ich mitm PC anfing, hat man schon auf DOS Extender gesetzt...


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

ich nehme mal an
 du hast dir deinen 1. PC gekauft und kanntest vorher nur C64 ? wenn man natürlich so was wie einen Vista PC vorgesetzt bekommt,  ohne was anderes längere zeit genutzt zu haben, findet man Vista natürlich super soll, also ich kann meine Videos z.b. oder Musik z.b. und andere SAchen auf einem PC mit XP genau so machen . und das ohne jegliche Einschränkungen, zu mal XP dem Ram Speicher besser ausnutzten kann, weil weniger verbraucht .


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an
> du hast dir deinen 1. PC gekauft und kanntest vorher nur C64 ? wenn man natürlich so was wie einen Vista PC vorgesetzt bekommt,  ohne was anderes längere zeit genutzt zu haben, findet man Vista natürlich super soll, also ich kann meine Videos z.b. oder Musik z.b. und andere SAchen auf einem PC mit XP genau so machen . und das ohne jegliche Einschränkungen, zu mal XP dem Ram Speicher besser ausnutzten kann, weil weniger verbraucht .



Natürlich und das ist auch gut so. Auch wenn Vista nicht so ist, wie es hätte sein können, hat es den einen oder anderen Vorteil, allerdings auch Nachteil. Aber deswegen ist XP nicht unbedingt besser. Es hat genauso seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Der Hauptnachteil von Vista ist sicherlich der hohe Anspruch an die verwendete Hardware. Das ist bei XP nicht so. Andererseits ist die benötigte Hardware für Vista auch nicht teurer, als die für XP benötigte damals. Für aktuelle Hardware ist Vista sicherlich das bessere Betriebssystem, da es hier besser unterstützt. Ich denke dabei an die Verwaltung von Mehrkernprozessoren sowie andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an
> du hast dir deinen 1. PC gekauft und kanntest vorher nur C64 ? wenn man natürlich so was wie einen Vista PC vorgesetzt bekommt,  ohne was anderes längere zeit genutzt zu haben, findet man Vista natürlich super soll, also ich kann meine Videos z.b. oder Musik z.b. und andere SAchen auf einem PC mit XP genau so machen . und das ohne jegliche Einschränkungen, zu mal XP dem Ram Speicher besser ausnutzten kann, weil weniger verbraucht .


Nein, ich bin auch von Windows XP zu Vista gekommen, das hat mir aber schon am Anfang recht gut gefallen!
Ich hab auch recht schnell Neuerungen entdeckt und bin 'neuem' gegenüber auch nicht negativ eingestellt, ganz im Gegenteil!!
Ich freue mich immer, wenns ein neues Windows gibt und ich das testen kann, endlich mal wieder was neues, das man sich mal anschauen kann...

Warum du Vista nicht magst, kann ich dir genau sagen: es ist so viel anders, schaut irgendwie wie Windows aus und dann wieder doch nicht und DAS ist ziemlich ungewohnt und "Neuartig", das ist auch der Grund, warums viele so schlecht finden, nicht weils schlecht ist.

PS: Schonmal ein Fenster unter Vista und XP verschoben?? 
Und das ganze mal mit Video drin unter Vista und XP verschoben??
Ist dir der Unterschied aufgefallen??

nein??
Ich kanns dir sagen: bei 2003 und vorher hast Tearing wie nix, unter Vista nicht (VSync annyone?!), gleiches auch beim Video.
Bei Vista ists so wie mans erwarten würde -> Video bleibt im Fenster, bei Vista.
Bei XP ist das nicht so 'schön'...

Vista fühlt sich einerseits runder an, hat andererseits auch viele nütliche Neuerungen, z.B. WIN + Tab...


jetztaber schrieb:


> Natürlich und das ist auch gut so. Auch wenn Vista nicht so ist, wie es hätte sein können, hat es den einen oder anderen Vorteil, allerdings auch Nachteil. Aber deswegen ist XP nicht unbedingt besser. Es hat genauso seine Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> Der Hauptnachteil von Vista ist sicherlich der hohe Anspruch an die verwendete Hardware. Das ist bei XP nicht so. Andererseits ist die benötigte Hardware für Vista auch nicht teurer, als die für XP benötigte damals. Für aktuelle Hardware ist Vista sicherlich das bessere Betriebssystem, da es hier besser unterstützt. Ich denke dabei an die Verwaltung von Mehrkernprozessoren sowie andere Eigenschaften.


Naja, das was amdintel hier im Thread sagt, erinnert mich irgendwie an die penetranten Windows 2000 User, die gegenüber WinXP sehr feindlich eingestellt waren.
Das gabs auch davor schon, von 98(SE) auf 2000 wars ähnlich, da gabs auch einige 'Hardcore' User, die meinten ihr 98 wär ja so viel toller...
Vorher hatte ich noch kein Internet


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Der Hauptnachteil von Vista ist sicherlich der hohe Anspruch an die verwendete Hardware. Das ist bei XP nicht so. Andererseits ist die benötigte Hardware für Vista auch nicht teurer, als die für XP benötigte damals. Für aktuelle Hardware ist Vista sicherlich das bessere Betriebssystem, da es hier besser unterstützt. Ich denke dabei an die Verwaltung von Mehrkernprozessoren sowie andere Eigenschaften.



naja die 4-Kern CPUs kann Vista besser ansteuern
 als XP sp2, bei dem Core ist es gleich ? aber kann sein
das es von AMD zu Intel da noch Unterschiede gibt  zu Windows ?   trotzdem hat Vista vieles was ich  nicht brauche und nutzten werde .
was ich hin und wieder erlebe:
das sehr viele Games  gibt, die so auf dem Heft Magazinen sind, die  nicht auf Vista laufen  z.b. MotorM4X , Grand Prix Racer X  glaube eins davon ist auf PC-Games 12/2008 ? kommt immer der gleiche Fehler Meldung bei beiden Games unter Vista .
Also im Endeffekt  kann ich mit einem XP PC doch mehr machen,
 als mit einem Vista PC,. weil alles auf XP läuft aber nicht alles auf Vista,
weil einfach mehr Tools und Games da laufen !
Gamer bevorzugen ja eh immer noch XP statt Vista , weil mehr Spiele da laufen.
mein einer 2 Jahre alter PC AMD X2 4200 , 2 GB , NV8600 GTs verbraucht übrigens im normal betrieb nur 90 Watt  , habe ich nach gemessen  und ist mit XP noch recht flott.


----------



## CentaX (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> naja die 4-Kern CPUs kann Vista besser ansteuern
> als XP sp2, bei dem Core ist es gleich ? aber kann sein
> das es von AMD zu Intel da noch Unterschiede gibt  zu Windows ?   trotzdem hat Vista vieles was nicht nie brauche und nutzten werde .
> was ich hin und wieder erlebe , das sehr viele Games die so auf dem Heft Magazinen sind nicht auf Vista laufen  z.b. MotorM4X , Grand Prix Racer X  glaube eins davon ist auf PC-Games 12/2008 ? kommt immer der gleiche Fehler Meldung bei beiden Games unter Vista .
> Also im entefeckt kann ich mit einem XP PC doch mehr machen als mit einem Vista PC,. weil alles auf XP lauft aber nicht alles auf Vista .



Kann man auch andersrum sehen. Shadowrun 2 (?) Und Halo 2 laufen nicht unter XP.
Mal ehrlich, was willst du in diesem Thread noch erreichen? Allein deine Rechtschreibung sagt schon viel aus...


----------



## Biosman (14. November 2008)

Für solche fälle kan man immernoch ne 2te platte für XP einbauen, hatte ich vor einem jahr auch so gemacht


----------



## Speed-E (14. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> Gamer bevorzugen ja eh immer noch XP statt Vista , weil mehr Spiele da laufen.



Ich weiss ja nicht was du so für "Gamer" kennst, aber sei dir gewiss das aus meinem Clan (fast) alle auf Vista64 umgestiegen sind. Warum? 

z.B. DX10, bessere Speicherverwaltung (3,25GiB reichen eben doch nicht immer)

Wer einen Rechner mit Power hat, will sie auch nutzen und da hat Vista weitaus mehr zu bieten als XP.
Es wollen ja nicht alle Counterstrike Source auf 800x600 in Lego-Optik zocken.

.... und nein ich bereue es auch nicht von XP auf Vista64 gewechselt zu haben.

P.S. auf Vista läuft auch noch "Defender of the Crown", falls das noch jemand kennt.


----------



## CentaX (14. November 2008)

Soo, jetzt geb ich ihm aber den KO- Kick:
Klick!

Muharharhar ...


----------



## Sentionline007 (24. Februar 2009)

*Geschafft!*

2GB für Windows
2GB für RAMDISK

Auf der RAMDISK ist eine 1,7GB Ausgagerungsdatei. Windows TEMP Dateien kommen auf die Ramdisk, Firefox Cache kommt auf die RAMDISK. Per Script werden die Sachen beim herunterfahren auf der HDD gesichert.

http://www.abload.de/img/zuweisungavem.jpg http://www.abload.de/img/4gbhz6s.jpg​ 
Ausgelagert wird auf die RAMDISK, also kaum HDD zugriffe nach dem Packen. Memory Remapping unterstützt mein Bios nicht, demnach könnte es bei jedem funktionieren.


----------



## AchtBit (26. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> bei einem 32bit System, dank Adressraumfragmentierung und ähnlichen 'Features', ist nicht ganz klar, wieviel denn nun wirklich genutzt werden kann.


 
4gig - Vram. Siehe Pic Task Info

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-wie-laeuft-gta-4-bei-euch-5.html#post486654



Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Xp32 hat genauso viel Adressraum wie die anderen, aber verwaltet weniger Arbeitsspeicher?


 
Liegt nicht am Windows. Die CPU kann im 32bit Mode nur 4gig verarbeiten. Nur der Adressraum kann per Software virtualisiert werden. Was Windows auch tut.



amdintel schrieb:


> jee größer der Ram Speicher ist, desstop größer muss der Windows Virtuelle Auslagerung Speicher sein,
> ( das ist immer noch wie in der Stein Zeit, Windows 3.11 ), Windows selber im laufenden betrieb, schiebt Programm-Teile und Datei teile oft in den Virtuelle Speicher hin und her , desso großer also dieser ist, um so mehr wird das zur System Bremse , weil Windows mehr suchen muss.


 
Völliger Unsinn. Die Gösse des virtuellen Speichers kann man festlegen. Gösser = besser. Dadurch können auch bei ausgelastetem Speicher, grosse Speicherbereiche am Stück adressiert werden. Dadurch werden alle Speicherzugriffe erheblich beschleunigt. Leider ist das im 64bit Sys nicht mehr möglich. Durch die reale Adressierung ist man auf die Grösse des Speichers festgenagelt. Letztendlich sind dann die Zugriffe bei einem 32bit Sys mit 4gig realen Speicher und 10gig vituellen Speicher, schneller als beim 64bit Sys mit 4gig realen Speicher.

Ein weiters Problem ist der Speicherverbrauch von 64bit Systemen. Die brauchen für alle 64bit Anwendungen und sich selbst, natürlich auch doppelt soviel Speicher wie 32bit Systeme.



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> 2GB für Windows
> 2GB für RAMDISK
> 
> Auf der RAMDISK ist eine 1,7GB Ausgagerungsdatei.
> Ausgelagert wird auf die RAMDISK, also kaum HDD zugriffe nach dem Packen. Memory Remapping unterstützt mein Bios nicht, demnach könnte es bei jedem funktionieren.


 
Warum so umständlich. Mit der Option 'Large System File Cache' erreichst genau das gleiche.


----------



## Sentionline007 (26. Februar 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Warum so umständlich. Mit der Option 'Large System File Cache' erreichst genau das gleiche.


Ich kenne nur LargeSystemCache. Und das ist etwas volkommen anderes.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Februar 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ein weiters Problem ist der Speicherverbrauch von 64bit Systemen. Die brauchen für alle 64bit Anwendungen und sich selbst, natürlich auch doppelt soviel Speicher wie 32bit Systeme.



Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil. Dass es so pauschal nicht stimmt, kannst du auch selbst feststellen, schließlich hast du Vista64. Klar belegt die Installation doppelt soviel Speicher (auf der Platte), aber es sind ja praktisch zwei Vista-Versionen installiert. Manche 64bit-DLLs sind wirklich größer, auch doppelt so groß, aber das gilt nicht für alle und manche sind sogar kleiner als ihre 32bit-Geschwister. Die doppelt breite Adressierung schlägt sich natürlich in der Größe des Programmcodes nieder, aber nur an diesen Stellen. Der Opcode einens CPU-Befehls vergrößert sich aber nicht automatisch dadurch, das er jetzt im 64Bit-Modus läuft.
Summa summarum ist Vista64 gieriger als sein 32bit-Bruder, grade soviel, dass sich der Umstieg bei 4 GB noch nicht lohnt, das Plus an RAM geht völlig drauf. Aber gleich doppelt? Nein.
Und was Anwendungen angeht, bei denen, die ich in beiden Versionen habe, ist der Unterschied auch minimal, das gilt auch für die RAM-Belegung zur Laufzeit.


----------



## AchtBit (26. Februar 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur LargeSystemCache. Und das ist etwas volkommen anderes.


 
Ja, so wird die Option aktiviert aber das ist nichts anderes. Damit erreich ich eine Vergrösserung des File Caches > 1/2 phys. Speicher.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil. Dass es so pauschal nicht stimmt, kannst du auch selbst feststellen, schließlich hast du Vista64. Klar belegt die Installation doppelt soviel Speicher (auf der Platte), aber es sind ja praktisch zwei Vista-Versionen installiert. Manche 64bit-DLLs sind wirklich größer, auch doppelt so groß, aber das gilt nicht für alle und manche sind sogar kleiner als ihre 32bit-Geschwister. Die doppelt breite Adressierung schlägt sich natürlich in der Größe des Programmcodes nieder, aber nur an diesen Stellen. Der Opcode einens CPU-Befehls vergrößert sich aber nicht automatisch dadurch, das er jetzt im 64Bit-Modus läuft.
> Summa summarum ist Vista64 gieriger als sein 32bit-Bruder, grade soviel, dass sich der Umstieg bei 4 GB noch nicht lohnt, das Plus an RAM geht völlig drauf. Aber gleich doppelt? Nein.
> Und was Anwendungen angeht, bei denen, die ich in beiden Versionen habe, ist der Unterschied auch minimal, das gilt auch für die RAM-Belegung zur Laufzeit.


 
Die Behauptung war auch nur pauschal gemeint. Dass das nicht immer das Doppelte ist, ist schon klar.


----------



## Sentionline007 (26. Februar 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ja, so wird die Option aktiviert aber das ist nichts anderes. Damit erreich ich eine Vergrösserung des File Caches > 1/2 phys. Speicher.


Die Option `IoPageLockLimit´ beeinflusst zusammen mit der Option `Size´ und `LargeSystemCache´ die reservierte Puffergröße für übertragungen innerhalb eines Windows Dateisystems und wird vom vorhandenen, von Windows ansprechbaren Systemspeicher abgezogen. *Hat aber nichts mit der zur verfügung stehenden RAM Größe in Windows XP zu tun*.

Ich denke, anstatt hier rumzutrollen, solltest du den Threadtitel lesen und versuchen konstruktive Beiträge zu schreiben. Wenn du nicht weisst worum es geht, dann einfach nix schreiben.


----------



## Lassreden (26. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> das lohnt überhaupt nicht,  extra wegen 4 GB Ram auf ein 64 Bit System ,
> wenn man bei 32 Bit ca. 3.2 GB nutzten kann , das reicht doch .
> die arbeits kann man sich sparen ,
> lohen würde das bei 6 oder 8 GB aber kein Mensch braucht so viel Ram im PC !




GEht das denn mit XP 64bit? ich hab nähmlich vor 8gb Ram reinzumachen auch wenn es nix nutzt es siht einfach cool aus!


----------



## DarkAngelAkasiro (26. Februar 2009)

Servus.

Ich hab damals zwischen 2GB und 3GB kein Unterschied gesehen bei Windows XP-Home 32 Bit.
Wegen 4GB, was in der Tat nur 3,25GB erkennt, das sehe ich grade bei meinen 8GB, würde ich nicht Extra ein Windows XP 64 Bit kaufen.

Allgemein braucht auch ein 64Bit System mehr Speicher als ein 32Bit, da mehr Treiber und Systemdateien geladen werden, die wiederum auch für Sorgen müssen, das auch Software Abwärtskompatibilität in 32Bit gewährt. Rüste lieber auf mehr Speicher, 8GB bei Vista 64Bit bringen z.B. GTA4 was, wenn Du es spielst, steht in der aktuellen PC Hardware Games drinne 

Cu und ich hoffe etwas sinnvolles schreiben zu dürfen


----------



## dot (26. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> GEht das denn mit XP 64bit? ich hab nähmlich vor 8gb Ram reinzumachen auch wenn es nix nutzt es siht einfach cool aus!



Muesste gehen.


----------



## DarkAngelAkasiro (26. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Muesste gehen.



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab ja auch unter XP 32Bit 8GB laufen. 

Einzig was ich Ergänzen mag, wenn Du dein Board mit 4 Ram Riegeln voll machst, kauf Dir 800 MHz Speicher, weiß ja net was Du für welche hast...

Weil bei mir läuft z.B. keine 4 Riegeln mit 1066MHz Stabil (Prime95).


----------



## OctoCore (27. Februar 2009)

DarkAngelAkasiro schrieb:


> kauf Dir 800 MHz Speicher



Na, er kann sich auch 1066er-Riegel holen, er muss sie nicht mit diesem Takt betreiben, wenn sein Board bei Vollbestückung rumzickt.
Der Preisunterschied ist heutzutage nicht groß, dafür sind sie dann universeller einsetzbar.


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Die Option `IoPageLockLimit´ beeinflusst zusammen mit der Option `Size´ und `LargeSystemCache´ die reservierte Puffergröße für übertragungen innerhalb eines Windows Dateisystems und wird vom vorhandenen, von Windows ansprechbaren Systemspeicher abgezogen. *Hat aber nichts mit der zur verfügung stehenden RAM Größe in Windows XP zu tun*.
> 
> Ich denke, anstatt hier rumzutrollen, solltest du den Threadtitel lesen und versuchen konstruktive Beiträge zu schreiben. Wenn du nicht weisst worum es geht, dann einfach nix schreiben.


 
Was erzählst du da fürn Müll?

IOPageLockLimit dient dazu mehrere Speicherseiten (40000 standard) für den FileCache zu sperren um sicherzustellen, dass genügend IO Seiten für die Adressierung verfügbar bleiben. Ansonsten würde der Filecache den Speicher komplett fressen.

Der einzige der hier trollt, dass bist du.


----------

